# Recommendations - Irrigation companies in Atlanta



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Has anybody in the north Atlanta area had an irrigation systems installed by a company that they would recommend? I've called a few places but none of them use a vibratory plow for the trenching (which I would prefer over traditional trenching machine).


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Sorry bud, I have nothing. But I do want to say that leveling out irrigation trenches are a [email protected]#$!


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sorry, I can't recommend any companies but googling for vibratory plow and irrigation yields a couple results for the Atlanta area. There aren't a lot of results so most may use a regular trencher or don't 'advertise' it.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Do they need to dig thru the yard or can the perimeter be sufficient, for most?

I insisted on minimal disruption, and they knew, I was 'detail oriented'. They tamped it back well, minimal sunken scars.

They did everything I asked, easy to work with but don't expect them to consult ...eg. SAM v 1800 or PGP vs i20


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Who did you use? I'm looking for a good installer


----------

